# 11dpiui and af symptons



## february70 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi and can you help

I have started having AF pains and cramping on day 11dpiui and had a little spotting. So far tests have shown BFN so is it all over? Can't see how this can work with the peroid pains although AF is at least 4 days early for me. Anyone had any joy with the same symptons? 
Thank you X


----------



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi , i had my ET on the 1st of march , i had 1 5 day blast put back , im due my test on the 10th march. Since the day i had the blast put back ive had nothing but AF pain every day , but just niggles here and there. To be honest i dont even know when im due to start again!!!  Hope this helps . best of luck to you x


----------



## indiajo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

Im in exactly the same boat as you...Im 11dpt (OTD 12 March) and I've had AF type cramps since ET and today I have had slight 'pinky red' spotting o going to the loo only!  My Af is due tomorrow/this week but its not ike the start of my AF so I'm hoping it s implantation bleed whhich I had last time from D6-10 but that was mainly brownish pinky streaks.  I'm going insane one minute I think its all over and the next I'm thiking its fine but I cant drive my self insane for 3 dsays more!!!  

xx


----------



## february70 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for replying, it was af so gearing up to do it all again.... what a rollercoaster! x


----------

